# Newholland tc35 plowing



## Vasnow (Oct 15, 2015)

I can get a smoking deal on a mint 400 hour new holland tc35 and am thinking about putting a 6 ft pusher on it . Anyone have any experience with a smaller tractor like this ?


----------



## Toxic (Oct 16, 2007)

It'll do just fine with a 6' pusher just dont try to do too long of pushes with it. Put some weight on the back of it and you'll be quite suprised what it is capable of. I dont think they made the tc35 in a cab version, is it open station?


----------



## Vasnow (Oct 15, 2015)

It's open. Either someone's going to be real cold or I found an aftermarket cab you can put on it .


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Cant be comfy without a cab


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

put rim guard in back tires if not loaded,

check out laurin cabs, they may have one to fit, well built


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Vasnow said:


> I can get a smoking deal on a mint 400 hour new holland tc35 and am thinking about putting a 6 ft pusher on it . Anyone have any experience with a smaller tractor like this ?


I'd look at other options, Your help or yourself will not be happy with the open operator station. When shopping for a cab they will not be cheap. There desirable because no one wants to freeze and your production will go down because the operator is froze and goes to warm up.

Keep shopping and find something with the cab on it, You will probably be money ahead. weight up the expense of adding a cab and buying one with a cab see where you come out better.. Good Luck


----------



## Vasnow (Oct 15, 2015)

I ended up buying the tractor with loader bucket and 72 in flail mower for 12500 pretty decent deal. I'm gonna use it this year to plow and if I don't get a cab start using bulk salt next year and leave it at warehouse for loading . Anyone have any recommendations on pushers for this thing that arnt going to be super expensive .


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

Is this your only piece of equipment to plow with? do you plan to travel down the road with it? You are going to wish you had a cab, but snowmobile suit and snowmobile helmet. You can even wire in a heated shield. 
I have a ZMI 6' pusher for my little Massey GC, you can pick one of those up for about a grand. Depending on what kind of properties, you may want to look into someone that makes angle plows out of old snow plows to bolt on?


----------



## Vasnow (Oct 15, 2015)

No , this isn't my only piece to plow with have 3 plow trucks with fisher xtreme v 9'6s and steel caster spreaders a cat 289d and a 239d .


----------

